# belts



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a belt. As I'm going to do more back work i think it would be safe for me to purchase a belt. Now i have looked about but im not sure if there is certain things to look for ie the width of the belt etc.

Can you lot tell me what belts yous have or recommend?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Zuluglove do some great belts,If you can afford it I would go for an Inzer belt though.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

i use a schiek belt. http://www.schiek.com/belts.html


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Which belt do you guys find comfiest? I like leather over synthetic, but I don't know whether to go for a belt that is the same width the whole way round or a hip/rib contoured belt like in the link 44carl44 posted. :/ Think I am going to treat myself to one


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for the info lads I think i'll get a sheik belt model 2004, 2006 or 3004.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

bought an inzer 10mm double prong and its the dogs dangly bits...


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I use a Harbinger belt and it works a treat for me.

You can get it in two thickness': 4" and 6" but I prefer 4" as it provides a little more maneuverability.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

best belt i had was a titan lever belt. someone stole it though


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html has been fine for me


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

chopthebench said:


> thanks for the info lads I think i'll get a sheik belt model 2004, 2006 or 3004.


They are good belts mate had mine 2/3 years and no had a problem.good fit as well.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Mr 44carl44, which model do you use and why? Does it matter which width in back i choose or is it purely down to what the buyer prefers?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Just bought model 2004 in red


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have got the 2006 mate just my persnal prefrance.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

The schiek belt came in today, will use it tomorrow


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm ordering myself an Inzer belt, the red/white/blue colour, 10mm, double prong, don't know the width of the belt though :/ only problem and it's from America so will take 2/3 weeks for delivery  I want it for tomorrow.


----------

